

How to Build and Launch a Social News Site in 21 Days - siong1987
http://webjackalope.com/how-to-build-and-launch-a-social-news-site-in-21-days/

======
mixmax
I wrote a hn-like social news site in a week, and I'm sure that others could
do the same. That's the easy part - the hard part is getting users.

~~~
jsdalton
You can build one with Slinkset in 10 minutes.

You're right though -- getting people to USE it is the challenge.

~~~
fallentimes
Agreed Slinkset is awesome. We use 3 of them already and the founders are very
responsive to feedback & bugs.

------
mwinters58
I know this isn't a "HN: Review my ____ " post, but I feel compelled to give
my 2¢.

The headlines/article blurbs are HUGE! I only see one story above the fold,
and I'm presented with too much information for each link. Categories and tags
are a bit repetitive. Also, does anyone pay attention to when something was
posted or made popular down to the minutes? Hours would be plenty, if anything
at all.

By removing the short blurbs lead-ins, you encourage submitters to write clear
titles, and remove the redundancy of having both titles and one sentence
repeating the title (e.g. 100 Money Saving Tips for the Holiday Gifting
Bonanza: Here are a hundred tips to help you save some cash for that holiday
gifting bonanza.)

------
josefresco
<http://digg.com/business_finance>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/>

FTW

